# In Honor of my former grandmaster, Sung Dal Cho



## Hwoarang_tkd26

10th Dan Great Grandmaster​Sung Dal Cho​​​History​​1964-65​Korean Bantam Weight High Degree Champion​​1964​Tae Kwon Do Instructor-Korean Police Bureau​​1965​Tae Kwon Do Instructor-Korean Army​​1966​Tae Kwon Do Instructor's Group of Korean Army stationed in Vietnam and appointed to instructor​​1967​Tae Kwon Do Instructor-Youth Military Academy in Vietnam​​1968​Detached to Hong Kong and Indonesia for the instruction training of​Tae Kwon Do​​1975​Master Cho came to the United States and opened his first American Tae Kwon Do school in Grand Rapids, SD​​1976​He opened his first public American Tae Kwon Do school in Chicago, IL​​1980​Master Cho relocated to North Denver, CO to open additional schools​​1983​He settled in Southeast Aurora, CO to establish presant day​"Sung Cho's Tae Kwon Do Academy"​​Other accomplishments include:​International Referee of the WTF​President-Colorado State Tae Kwon Do Fellowship​1986 World Cup Tae Kwon Do Championship Local Coordinator​​​June 22, 1996​Grand Master Cho passed away​​"Greatness, like a persistent breeze, passes quietly yet brings with it change. Like a breeze, Grandmaster Cho touched our lives, and moved on." -Tom Hart​​​I too have been touched by Grandmaster Cho, I had the privalige of him testing me when I was about 9 years old for my green belt (7th gup), all though I have only seen him a total of two different times in my life, I can say that I feel like I somewhat knew him from all that has been talked of him and stories of him from my head instructor (whom knew him well).​Ocasionally I can sense that my instructor is still grieving our loss silently, for he did lose a very close friend and a very important trubute to our school and organization. Sung Cho was more than just an instructor to us, he was like a loving father to us, who cared for each and every student like a father.​He wanted his students to be successful in life, not just in Tae Kwon Do, and he would personaly make sure of it too.​​This is dedicated to in loving memory of,​Great Grandmaster Sung Dal Cho​


----------



## Hwoarang_tkd26

I will try to post a couple pics, as soon as I get a scanner.

- Hwoarang_tkd26


----------



## Steven A Fadeyi

cool


----------



## Steven A Fadeyi

Hwoarang_tkd26 said:


> 10th Dan Great Grandmaster
> Sung Dal Cho
> 
> 
> History
> 
> 1964-65
> Korean Bantam Weight High Degree Champion
> 
> 1964
> Tae Kwon Do Instructor-Korean Police Bureau
> 
> 1965
> Tae Kwon Do Instructor-Korean Army
> 
> 1966
> Tae Kwon Do Instructor's Group of Korean Army stationed in Vietnam and appointed to instructor
> 
> 1967
> Tae Kwon Do Instructor-Youth Military Academy in Vietnam
> 
> 1968
> Detached to Hong Kong and Indonesia for the instruction training of
> Tae Kwon Do
> 
> 1975
> Master Cho came to the United States and opened his first American Tae Kwon Do school in Grand Rapids, SD
> 
> 1976
> He opened his first public American Tae Kwon Do school in Chicago, IL
> 
> 1980
> Master Cho relocated to North Denver, CO to open additional schools
> 
> 1983
> He settled in Southeast Aurora, CO to establish presant day
> "Sung Cho's Tae Kwon Do Academy"
> 
> Other accomplishments include:
> International Referee of the WTF
> President-Colorado State Tae Kwon Do Fellowship
> 1986 World Cup Tae Kwon Do Championship Local Coordinator
> 
> 
> June 22, 1996
> Grand Master Cho passed away
> 
> "Greatness, like a persistent breeze, passes quietly yet brings with it change. Like a breeze, Grandmaster Cho touched our lives, and moved on." -Tom Hart
> ​I too have been touched by Grandmaster Cho, I had the privalige of him testing me when I was about 9 years old for my green belt (7th gup), all though I have only seen him a total of two different times in my life, I can say that I feel like I somewhat knew him from all that has been talked of him and stories of him from my head instructor (whom knew him well).
> Ocasionally I can sense that my instructor is still grieving our loss silently, for he did lose a very close friend and a very important trubute to our school and organization. Sung Cho was more than just an instructor to us, he was like a loving father to us, who cared for each and every student like a father.
> He wanted his students to be successful in life, not just in Tae Kwon Do, and he would personaly make sure of it too.​
> This is dedicated to in loving memory of,
> Great Grandmaster Sung Dal Cho​


----------



## granfire

.


----------



## Steven A Fadeyi

did you know Master Cho?


----------



## Razznik

Rest in Peace Grandmaster Sung Dal Cho


----------

